# happy customer



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

put my small order in on the 20th, arrived 26th.
assembled and painted 10-frame mediums with plastic foundation wood frames.
foundation is all waxed well enough and even.
out of 30 frames, one is missing a staple in the top bar and another has a very small split in middle of top bar. i can deal with that. all are square and even.
all boxes are square and stack nicely on top of each other. no rocking or gaps. clean wood and joints look great. appropriate beespace around and between frames. ample paint. expected a lightish coat but it is complete and thorough.
will buy again if they go on sale.
thanks lappe!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you for the order, I'm glad that you're happy with it! We try to ship as quickly as possible, we know what it's like to grow impatient on an order that takes forever to get to you when you need it most!
We build all of our equipment ourselves from scratch, so I'll let my husband know that you were happy with the boxes. He always appreciates feedback. We'll also try harder not to miss any defects in the wood or any staples in the frames!
Thank you!


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

i was happy to get it so fast for free shipping. i should note that my package was sent for shipment on the same day of order and there was a weekend in the middle of shipping. thanks again.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Lappe's Bee Supply said:


> Thank you for the order, I'm glad that you're happy with it! We try to ship as quickly as possible, we know what it's like to grow impatient on an order that takes forever to get to you when you need it most!
> We build all of our equipment ourselves from scratch, so I'll let my husband know that you were happy with the boxes. He always appreciates feedback. We'll also try harder not to miss any defects in the wood or any staples in the frames!
> Thank you!


That is customer service! Kinda rare nowadays. It's nice to see vendors active on the board.


----------

